

Jesse Jackson Jr on iPad: They're Taking our Jobs - DavidBishop
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/18/the-ipad-is-taking-away-american-jobs-jesse-jackson-juniors-sa/

======
SlowOnTheUptake
Mr. Speaker, where does Representative Jackson think that the Chinese spend
the dollars that they make from producing iPads? And which American jobs does
he propose to eliminate in order to secure those manufacturing jobs here in
the US?

------
JSig
"The answer to long term to unemployment is... We need to add to the
Constitution the right to a decent education for every America. (including
providing every student with an iPOD and a Laptop!)"

\- Jesse Jackson Jr (March 2, 2011)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhdPrA0b1UM>

